# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  أقـتـراح وطـلـب  !

## أم خطاب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية  نشكر الأخت سمسمة على المدخلات الجديدة 

وكذلك نستفسر عن عدم دخول الدكتور شيماء عطاالله للمنتدى من فترة زمنية طويلة 
فعسى أن يكون العذر خير


أقدم طلبي للدكتورة شيماء عطا الله لأعطائي مسؤولية المراقبة قسم العراق من
أقسام القوانين العربية 
كي أستطيع السيطرة عليه لأدخال بعض القضايا وكذلك التعديل والتحكم .. *مع أبقاء أشرافي لقسم القانون الدولي* 


وأقترح كذلك أعطاء قسم قانون مصر للأستاذ هيثم الفقي وذلك لأنه يختص بلده ولدخوله الكثير للمنتدى 
وبقية أقسام القوانين العربية نرجو تقديم عن أحتياجات مشرفين ولكل دولة عضو لبلده 


وكذلك أستفسار عن عدم أستطاعتي الكتابة في بعض الأقسام الجديدة كنماذج للأسئلة ونماذج الأجابة عليها لوجود الكثير لديه من الأسئلات

والأقتراح الأخر زيادة حجم الملفات التي نقوم بتحميلها هنا وذلك هناك العديد من الملفات لايقبلها رفع الملف

قبل عدة ايام ارسلت طلب للأخت سمسة وتم الرد اني أقوم بارسال رسالة للدكتورة شيماء لكن لم أستطع من خلال المنتدى أرسال رسالة لها


ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
أم خطــــAsMaA ـــاب

----------


## smsma

مرحبا اخت ام خطاب





> وكذلك أستفسار عن عدم أستطاعتي الكتابة في بعض الأقسام الجديدة كنماذج للأسئلة ونماذج الأجابة عليها لوجود الكثير لديه من الأسئلات


ماهي المشكلة بالتحديد حول هذا الامر
ماهو القسم الذي لا يمكنك الكتابة فيه ؟

----------


## smsma

مرحبا مرة اخرى ،،
- بعد متابعة البريد فقد وافقت الدكتورة على تعيينك على قسم القوانين العراقية ..مبروك ...
- فى انتظار متابعة الاستاذ هيثم لطلب الاشراف على القسم المعني .




> والأقتراح الأخر زيادة حجم الملفات التي نقوم بتحميلها هنا وذلك هناك العديد من الملفات لايقبلها رفع الملف


- بالنسبة لرفع الملفات فهذا يسبب لود على الموقع لذا فلا نعطيه امكانيات كثيرة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لا مانع من الاشراف على القسم المعنى تلبية لنداء زميلتى المشرفة النشيطة جدا أم خطاب*

----------


## نادين

*سعدنا بخبر اشراف الاستاذ هيثم والأخت أم خطاب* 
*لما يتمتعان به من نشاط وموضوعات هادفة ومفيدة للجميع* 
*بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للأخت نادين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للأخت نادين على تهنئتها*  :Smile:

----------


## أم خطاب

مبروك للأخ هيثم الفقي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> وأقترح كذلك أعطاء قسم قانون مصر للأستاذ هيثم الفقي






> *مبروك للأخ هيثم الفقي*


*شكرا على اقتراحك أخت / أم خطاب* 
*ويسعدنى دائما تلبية طلباتك*
*وشكرا على تهنئتك الكريمة*  :Smile:

----------


## dina fahmy

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

